# something I'd like to change



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well I'm stressing myself out about Flip chewing off his coat, so I need to post something to lighten my mood. This will be TMI for some people but...

My boobs are too big for dog training! :uhoh:

I have to rock my body back on fronts if I want to spit a treat at the dogs, or else it will bounce off my chest and go too far out. And it makes it a lot harder to see my dog in heel position because if I stand straight up my view is blocked.

I think I should look into getting a breast reduction surgery to make me a better dog trainer! :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG, too funny, I have the same problem. Obedience is NOTHING....try trotting around the breed ring....just about giving yourself black eyes, despite wearing a steel belted radial bra!!!!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I don't know about the dog training part, but I did have the operation Best thing I ever did!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I knew there must be a reasons to be glad I'm not so (errr) 'well endowed' - my treats can pretty much go straight down through the valley


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Amen, sistahs! Watching the nationals last weekend, I just felt so bad for some of the ladies running around the ring because it just looked so painful!  I hope to have the surgery in the next 2 or 3 years but thankfully until then, I have an amazing sports bra that really straps these girls in!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

You ladies are a scream :roflmao:. Thanks for the smile - I needed that. BTW - no problem here seeing my dog in heel position


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL, I don`t have this problem but i remember in high school years ago when i rode hunter/jumpers all my well endowed riding friends would tell me how lucky i was for being flat chested,lol
All my non riding friends with flat chests were stuffing there bras but i was happy to be flat chested.
I now have Tennessee Walkers but i`m still glad i`m not `well endowed` while i`m running around with my dogs.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha...too funny!!!! Luckily I don't have that problem. I'm flat as a pancake! haha. =P


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHHAAA!!! Okay that made me LOL all over the place!
I have never had that problem but I do have enough BUTT to go around! DaNg!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh ..... funny thread!!! ::lol:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe there's a surgeon somewhere that would work out a bulk rate? Or better yet, set up a clinic at a dog show!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in the same club! When I showed Jack for the first time I wore my super duper running bra (this one, it's awesome! http://www.barenecessities.com/Anit...ire-Sports-Bra_product_Anita5527_,search,.htm.) My husband saw me packing it and was like "uh, a little overboard for a dog show, don't you think?" He doesn't understand.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay you ladies are totally cracking me up.. My instructor tells me when I am slouching....hooters up and out...of course she can say that .. she has nothing to stick up and out.....my dog disapears..ROFL!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You ladies are hilarious!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I've obviously been hanging out in the wrong areas of GRF!!!
My advice - just learn to spit farther!!
BTW - this tread is completely useless without pics!!!


----------

